# zoloft does it increase dopamine?



## perd

for those who tried zoloft

Did it help with DP?
Does it increase energy and concentration?

Does it increase dopamine like stimulate brain pleasure and social pleasure?


----------



## rightwrong99

perdurabo said:


> for those who tried zoloft
> 
> Did it help with DP?
> Does it increase energy and concentration?
> 
> Does it increase dopamine like stimulate brain pleasure and social pleasure?


I've been on Zoloft for 3 weeks now. No, it doesn't increase dopamine, antipsychotics do that. Zoloft is an SSRI which increases serotonin levels between the synapses. Ultimately this results in less stimulation rather than more, because the serotonin just sits there not being reabsorbed - might actually make you a little more numb after a few weeks. More energy and concentration? I find that my concentration is better but Im generally more lethargic.


----------



## ratch

perdurabo said:


> for those who tried zoloft
> 
> Did it help with DP?
> Does it increase energy and concentration?
> 
> Does it increase dopamine like stimulate brain pleasure and social pleasure?


I know this probably doesn't answer you question, but Zoloft is what *caused* my derealization.


----------



## kate_edwin

no zoloft only works on serotonin, there are later/newer anti dep's that work on serotonin and dopamine


----------



## perd

ratch said:


> I know this probably doesn't answer you question, but Zoloft is what *caused* my derealization.


you just took zoloft and dp started? or it started because u stopped the medication without decreasing the doses...or suddenly took a high dose?


----------



## Guest

nycall21 said:


> I've been on Zoloft for 3 weeks now. No, it doesn't increase dopamine, antipsychotics do that. Zoloft is an SSRI which increases serotonin levels between the synapses. Ultimately this results in less stimulation rather than more, because the serotonin just sits there not being reabsorbed - might actually make you a little more numb after a few weeks. More energy and concentration? I find that my concentration is better but Im generally more lethargic.


You got this all wrong, zoloft does increase dopamine esp at higher doses (around 150-200), and antipsychotics decrease the amount of dopamine not increase. But to answer your questions when i was on it i def had more energy, it wont really give you an amphetamine like effect how youre describing it.


----------



## ratch

perdurabo said:


> you just took zoloft and dp started? or it started because u stopped the medication without decreasing the doses...or suddenly took a high dose?


I took it as it was prescribed and then I started feeling derealization. Now that I've stopped taking Zoloft, it went away.


----------



## snr

nycall21 said:


> I've been on Zoloft for 3 weeks now. No, it doesn't increase dopamine, antipsychotics do that. Zoloft is an SSRI which increases serotonin levels between the synapses. Ultimately this results in less stimulation rather than more, because the serotonin just sits there not being reabsorbed - might actually make you a little more numb after a few weeks. More energy and concentration? I find that my concentration is better but Im generally more lethargic.


Sertraline (Zoloft) DOES inhibit the dopamine transporter, albeit at a lower affinity than it has at the serotonin transporter. However, it has the highest affinity for the DAT than any other SSRI. Strange how the SSRI's all have their own respective properties that could contribute to their therapeutic value. (IE fluvoxamine and the sigma receptor)

Antipsychotics _block _ dopamine receptors. I think this is why antipsychotics tend to make people feel really anhedonic.

Really agree with you about the "numbness" on SSRI's. I've tried sertraline for a good 10 weeks and I felt pretty numb, although I wasn't depressed. 









~snr


----------



## rightwrong99

Auldie said:


> You got this all wrong, zoloft does increase dopamine esp at higher doses (around 150-200), and antipsychotics decrease the amount of dopamine not increase. But to answer your questions when i was on it i def had more energy, it wont really give you an amphetamine like effect how youre describing it.


Ah, well good to know! No wonder why being on zyprexa for 3 months made me feel less anxious but more empty...


----------



## SpaceCase

I'm taking Zoloft, it's helped me have less 'mind fog' but when I do get my DP episodes, they are deeper/heavier than normal and the last for longer than they previously did. It may be the side affects, because when I got my first box, it came with this massive list of side affects. So it's kinda like I need some medicine for my medicine. You know what I mean?


----------



## TheStarter

newyork said:


> I've been on Zoloft for 3 weeks now. No, it doesn't increase dopamine, antipsychotics do that. Zoloft is an SSRI which increases serotonin levels between the synapses. Ultimately this results in less stimulation rather than more, because the serotonin just sits there not being reabsorbed - might actually make you a little more numb after a few weeks. More energy and concentration? I find that my concentration is better but Im generally more lethargic.


Hmm afaik SSRI's do not always increase serotonin directly, it slows the serotonin down so it remains longer in your brain, which can indirectly lead to a higher serotonin level.


----------

